# Naruto 413 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2008)

*Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 413 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday (8/20).  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.*



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2008)

簡易ね
八尾が片手を突き上げ（手はDAIGOのポーズで）
「ウイイイイ!」
体の周りにオーラ？みたいのだして
サスケに襲い掛かる
サスケこれをかわす
八尾がもう一度襲い掛かる
サスケが写輪眼
幻術にかかったとサスケが気を抜いたら
もっかい八尾が襲い掛かる
サスケ流血
かりんがまた助けようとするけどツンツン頭が俺がやるって言う
ツンツン「サスケの体と同化して俺のチャクラと体を分け与える」
「俺の呪印と適合できたサスケならできるはずだ・・・」
んで八尾が幻術きかなかった理由のネタバレ
幻術とくには相棒が必要だけど
尾獣をコントロールした人柱力は尾獣が相棒だから幻術はきかないらしい
んで八尾が完全に化け物になっておわり

わかんないとこは聞いて 








*Spoiler*: _alternate image host_


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 21, 2008)

Main idea.


Ammanas said:


> 簡易ね
> 八尾が片手を突き上げ(手はDAIGOのポーズで)
> 「ウイイイイ!」
> 体の周りにオーラ?みたいのだして
> ...


*Hachibi raises his hand
"Uiiiii"
His body became surrounded by some aura
He attacks Sasuke
Sasuke deffends
Hachibi attacks once more
Sasuke uses his sharingan
He creates genjutsu
But Hachibi attacks
Sasuke is bleeding
Karin tries to help him again
*Some realy hard to get right on lines about healing Sasuke with Karin's chakra*
Genjutsu is useless against Hachibi
In the end Hachibi completely turns into biju.*


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2008)

Translating from Chinese trans. Feel free to delete it when a more accurate translation has been posted.



			
				From manyou said:
			
		

> 八尾将手指向空中
> 身体周围产生了类似灵气的东西
> 佐助进行攻击
> 八尾还击
> ...



Hachibi points his finger to the sky.
His body is surrounded by an aura.
Sasuke attacks.
Hachibi fights back.
Sasuke activates his Sharingan.
He casts a genjutsu and uses the opportunity to take a break.
But suddenly Hachibi strikes.
Sasuke bleeds.
Karin runs to his aid, Juugo says "I'll go too"
"In a certain sense, the chakra in Sasuke's body and in mine are similar (both can undergo CS transformation and something about assimilation)" **
"My curse seal is suitable for Sasuke" **
Genjutsu seems to have no effect on Hachibi.
However, genjutsu is still an essential supplementary move.
Against a Jinchuuriki who can control the power of Bijuu, genjutsu is not easy to use.
The chapter ends with Hachibi completely transformed into 8-tail.


** Sorry, not sure about these 2 lines . :sweat


----------



## Pocketmofo (Aug 21, 2008)

簡易ね
*A quick and simple spoiler

八尾が片手を突き上げ（手はDAIGOのポーズで）
*The eight-tails raises his hand in the air (his hand is doing the DAIGO** pose)

「ウイイイイ!」
Eight-tails: "Wiiiiiiiiiiiiii!"

体の周りにオーラ？みたいのだして
*The eight-tails creates an aura around himself (*sort of like Naruto's aura from the looks of the spoiler pics)

サスケに襲い掛かる
*And he attacks Sasuke

サスケこれをかわす
*Sasuke dodges the attack

八尾がもう一度襲い掛かる
*And the eight-tails attacks again

サスケが写輪眼
*Sasuke uses his sharingan (presumably the mangekyou sharingan from the spoiler pics)

幻術にかかったとサスケが気を抜いたら
*And just when Sasuke thinks he's caught the eight-tails in his genjutsu and lets his guard down

もっかい八尾が襲い掛かる
*The eight-tails attacks again

サスケ流血
*This time he hits Sasuke, making Sasuke bleed

かりんがまた助けようとするけどツンツン頭が俺がやるって言う
*Karin tries to help Sasuke out again but Juugo says that he'll go

ツンツン「サスケの体と同化して俺のチャクラと体を分け与える」
Juugo: "I will assimilate with Sasuke's body and split some of my chakra and my body with him"

「俺の呪印と適合できたサスケならできるはずだ・・・」
Juugo: "It will definitely work since Sasuke was compatible with my cursed seal before."

んで八尾が幻術きかなかった理由のネタバレ
*Then the eight-tails spoils the secret to why Sasuke's genjutsu didn't work on him

幻術とくには相棒が必要だけど
*In order to break a genjutsu you need a partner

尾獣をコントロールした人柱力は尾獣が相棒だから幻術はきかないらしい
*But for a Jinchuuriki who is in control over their bijuu their bijuu itself can apparently act as their partner and break the genjutsu (thus making the genjutsu ineffective)

んで八尾が完全に化け物になっておわり
*And with that the eight-tails turns into its full eight-tailed form and the chapter ends


**For those interested, Daigo is a Japanese TV personality who makes an odd pose with his hands. From what I recall he is in a band called the Breakerz and is the grandson of former Japanese prime minister Noboru Takeshita. He also has a very slow and ridiculous way of speaking which many have taken to mimicking.**


----------



## altan (Aug 21, 2008)

From boyakist4649 @ MH:



8-tail: wow... no one has dodged this 8th tail since my older brother...



Sasuke: What do you think you are doing? (directed towards Juugo, I would assume)

8-tail: To nullify the genjutsu you need a partner to disturb your own chakra and wake you out of it. My partner is the 8-tail contained within me. Genjutsu will not work on a Jinchuuriki that has controlled its tailed beast.

Karin: !

...can't read the next frame...

Ends with 8-tail saying: Now that's a monster worth looking at! Jinchuu-transformation, Yeah~!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2008)

Just incase anyone still thinks the chapter didn't come out yet :

EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!


----------

